# CAB50 control box rotary switch function?



## flashbang (Dec 14, 2012)

Whats the poop on this setting? Came factory set on two and the manual claims it should be on 4. What does this switch control? TIA
From Manual:


A. Component Function


a. The control box is located on the lower left side of the appliance, behind the lower left side panel and above the junction box.
b. There is a light located inside of the control box. The internal light will turn green when the appliance has reached a temperature of 200
c.There is also an internal blue light located in the control box. When you plug in the appliance the blue light will automatically start blinking. For model PS35 the blue light should flash 6 times every 10 seconds for the first 60 seconds after power up. For models PS50 and CAB50 it should blink 4 times. 





Factory Control Board Setting

Model PS 35
#6 (6 Flashes)


Model PS50 / CAB50
#4 (4 Flashes)

Also what should the LuxPSM30a t-stat anticipator setting be for the largest swing?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 14, 2012)

unplug the unit, remove the computer and switch it to #4.  put the computer back in and then plug it in.  

Eric


----------



## Hdhogger (Dec 14, 2012)

flashbang said:


> Whats the poop on this setting? Came factory set on two and the manual claims it should be on 4. What does this switch control? TIA
> From Manual:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Page 40 of manual says anticipator should be asjusted to the lowest setting available. As far as the control box, I would check with your dealer before playing with it, might void warrant.


----------



## flashbang (Dec 14, 2012)

The control box rotary switch can be set without removing the box. On top you can see the rotary switch and it has been adjusted to #4. The question is, why did the factory set it to #2 and what does it control? Maybe it burns better on #2. I say this because I am not impressed with the heat output or fire in the pot. It fluctuates up and down from 0 height to about 8 inches. Brand new install. 2 foot 3inch pipe straight out the back with a jet cap, NEWP Green Supreme, pellet hopper control rod fully open, door seal good.The switch goes from 0-7, quite the mystery that must be solved. As far as the included t-stat, I'm looking to get the most swing and the manual is unclear as to what that would be in degrees and what number on the anticipator dial.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 14, 2012)

Right what do I know.

Eric


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 14, 2012)

Hdhogger said:


> Page 40 of manual says anticipator should be asjusted to the lowest setting available. As far as the control box, I would check with your dealer before playing with it, might void warrant.



vvV He is a Heatilator Dealer Vvv



kinsmanstoves said:


> unplug the unit, remove the computer and switch it to #4.  put the computer back in and then plug it in.
> 
> Eric


----------



## Hdhogger (Dec 14, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> vvV He is a Heatilator Dealer Vvv


 
I know Erics a dealer. Post was for Flashbang. Erics post wasn't there as I was posting, sorry about that.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 14, 2012)

Hdhogger said:


> I know Erics a dealer. Post was for Flashbang. Erics post wasn't there as I was posting, sorry about that.



Oops... My mistake. Didnt look at the Post times  sorry


----------



## Hdhogger (Dec 14, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Oops... My mistake. Didnt look at the Post times  sorry


 
No biggie


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Dec 15, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> vvV He is a Heatilator Dealer Vvv


 

Good looking out, thanks


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 24, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> unplug the unit, remove the computer and switch it to #4. put the computer back in and then plug it in.
> 
> Eric


 Eric.  Help me please.  Waiting for EcoChoice to answer my call.  When I plug in my stove it blinks 4 times.  Does this mean it is on a setting of 4?  Now my stove is kitty corner in the wall so I'm seeing this looking down.  I called EcoChoice earlier and they said the setting for the CAB50 should be a 2 and says this means it is dropping fuel 2 times every 10 seconds for 1 min.  Now I've counted 1 drop every 6 seconds.  It's possible it is doing a double drop.  If this is the case then I'm at the right setting suppsedly.  The lady I spoke with said the manual she is looking at was printed in October 2012 and My book was printed December 2011 and I bought the stove in October of 2012 and it was ordered.  She said she would email it to me and I still have not received it.  I'm very confused.  All this is because I'm trying to adjust my flame height.  It is peaking 4 inches above what it's supposed to be and my feed is closed as far as I can.  Any insight?


----------



## Hdhogger (Jan 24, 2013)

If the blue light is blinking 4 times your setting is correct. See your manual, page 44.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 24, 2013)

Hdhogger said:


> If the blue light is blinking 4 times your setting is correct. See your manual, page 44.


I was told by EcoChoice that the cab50 should be on a 2 per their manual that she had. She stated her manual was printed October 2012. Mine is older and says 4. So with that being said how do I get my fire to be within specs? 12 inch peak on high with the feed all the way closed and burning MWP. I've adjusted my air intake opening under the ash drawer to closed within an eighth of an inch if not less. It was open very little to begin with. It fluctuates which is good. Just believe it is peaking too high. Help


----------



## Hdhogger (Jan 24, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> I was told by EcoChoice that the cab50 should be on a 2 per their manual that she had. She stated her manual was printed October 2012. Mine is older and says 4. So with that being said how do I get my fire to be within specs? 12 inch peak on high with the feed all the way closed and burning MWP. I've adjusted my air intake opening under the ash drawer to closed within an eighth of an inch if not less. It was open very little to begin with. It fluctuates which is good. Just believe it is peaking too high. Help


 
Did you receive the new manual yet? I wouldn't think they would ship all these Cab50's with the wrong manual. My flame sometimes jumps up to 12"s but for the most part it's running 4 - 8 running on high with feed gate closed all the way. Was the girl you talked to a tech?


----------



## MommyOf4 (Jan 24, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> I was told by EcoChoice that the cab50 should be on a 2 per their manual that she had. She stated her manual was printed October 2012. Mine is older and says 4. So with that being said how do I get my fire to be within specs? 12 inch peak on high with the feed all the way closed and burning MWP. I've adjusted my air intake opening under the ash drawer to closed within an eighth of an inch if not less. It was open very little to begin with. It fluctuates which is good. Just believe it is peaking too high. Help


 

I was having issues with my Cab50 and our dealer called Heatilator (EcoChoice) and they told him the light should blink 4 times.  Our dealer just came to us yesterday. That's also stated in the manual I have.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 24, 2013)

Hdhogger said:


> Did you receive the new manual yet? I wouldn't think they would ship all these Cab50's with the wrong manual. My flame sometimes jumps up to 12"s but for the most part it's running 4 - 8 running on high with feed gate closed all the way. Was the girl you talked to a tech?


You know I'm not sure. It was the customer service number and option 4 for all other questions.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 24, 2013)

Not the best picture but this is at peak. It has gotten a little higher than this.


----------



## Hdhogger (Jan 24, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> Not the best picture but this is at peak. It has gotten a little higher than this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Have you tried running with the damper under the ash drawer all the way open? I thought I read in my manual to leave it open all the way.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 24, 2013)

Hdhogger said:


> Have you tried running with the damper under the ash drawer all the way open? I thought I read in my manual to leave it open all the way.


I've been told less air lower fire. More air it would burn faster with larger flames.  I'll check the book again. Do you remember what page by any chance


----------



## Hdhogger (Jan 24, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> I've been told less air lower fire. More air it would burn faster with larger flames. I'll check the book again. Do you remember what page by any chance


 
I don't, but I remember reading not to adjust the damper and it came open all the way.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 24, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> I've been told less air lower fire. More air it would burn faster with larger flames.  I'll check the book again. Do you remember what page by any chance



Not so... Most cases a lower air flow produces a Taller and lazier fire (bad build up and ash build up)

A faster air flow, creates a Lower, faster, more active flame, that will keep the pot cleaner longer (more fly ash ejection)


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 24, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Not so... Most cases a lower air flow produces a Taller and lazier fire (bad build up and ash build up)
> 
> A faster air flow, creates a Lower, faster, more active flame, that will keep the pot cleaner longer (more fly ash ejection)


Will that also make a more efficient fire and more heat?


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 24, 2013)

Hdhogger said:


> I don't, but I remember reading not to adjust the damper and it came open all the way.


Mine was closed. How tall is your flame at peak with it wide open?


----------



## Hdhogger (Jan 24, 2013)

Hdhogger said:


> . My flame sometimes jumps up to 12"s but for the most part it's running 4 - 8 running on high with feed gate closed all the way.


 
See above.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 24, 2013)

Hdhogger said:


> See above.


I'm so sorry I forgot who I read that from. I'm current away from my computer and I'm doing this from my phone. Thank you thank you thank you to you all is not enough thanks for the invaluable information.  It is priceless


----------



## Hdhogger (Jan 24, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> I'm so sorry I forgot who I read that from. I'm current away from my computer and I'm doing this from my phone. Thank you thank you thank you to you all is not enough thanks for the invaluable information. It is priceless


 
No problem, I hope everything gets up and running good for you.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 24, 2013)

Open that damper up.. 100% open. The flame will get more air and raise firebox temps, while increasing combustion efficiency, and helping to keep the pot cleaner/longer (more air=more ash ejection). My Quad can go over a week, easily, without pulling my ash Dump


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 24, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Open that damper up.. 100% open. The flame will get more air and raise firebox temps, while increasing combustion efficiency, and helping to keep the pot cleaner/longer (more air=more ash ejection). My Quad can go over a week, easily, without pulling my ash Dump


Thanks. I have it wide open right now and I'm looking forward to seeing how well it does. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 24, 2013)

Hdhogger said:


> No problem, I hope everything gets up and running good for you.


Thank you! Looking forward to it!


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 25, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Open that damper up.. 100% open. The flame will get more air and raise firebox temps, while increasing combustion efficiency, and helping to keep the pot cleaner/longer (more air=more ash ejection). My Quad can go over a week, easily, without pulling my ash Dump


Morning. Well it stayed at 67 on the lower level of our house. How long do you think it will take to adjust with the firebox temp etc? The flame is about an inch almost 2 at some points lower than before. It was colder 2 nights ago and the house stayed at 68 and that was before I adjusted the damper. Does the Quad CB1200i have a damper control similar. I've not seen it on my fathers stove nor have I seen it in the manual.  Also a question..  please tell me if I'm correct.  Burning wood in a wood stove.  To have a hot fire more air but doesn't it burn faster and then you have to reload, where if you close the dampler/air flow it burns slower and longer, and with pellet you're not burning any more fuel than you would with it closed because it is a set feed correct?


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 25, 2013)

Hdhogger said:


> Did you receive the new manual yet? I wouldn't think they would ship all these Cab50's with the wrong manual. My flame sometimes jumps up to 12"s but for the most part it's running 4 - 8 running on high with feed gate closed all the way. Was the girl you talked to a tech?


Hi again.  I forgot to ask you.  4-8 inch running on high consistently and peaking higher or peaking 4-8 and some peaks higher than that some times?  I'm sorry to be so picky.. Just want to understand.  Never did get the email.  Will be calling them back today because I want to see in writing what she was looking at.


----------



## Hdhogger (Jan 25, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> Hi again. I forgot to ask you. 4-8 inch running on high consistently and peaking higher or peaking 4-8 and some peaks higher than that some times? I'm sorry to be so picky.. Just want to understand. Never did get the email. Will be calling them back today because I want to see in writing what she was looking at.


 
4 - 8 most of the time. It will go to 12 once in a while.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 25, 2013)

Hdhogger said:


> 4 - 8 most of the time. It will go to 12 once in a while.


Thanks.  What is your damper?  Open closed half etc?


----------



## Hdhogger (Jan 25, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> Thanks. What is your damper? Open closed half etc?


 
Came fully open, haven't touched it.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 25, 2013)

Hdhogger said:


> Came fully open, haven't touched it.


 Cool.  I'm going to leave it wide open and see how it's doing.  It is steady at about 4-7 and peaks at 10. My take from the manual regarding the flame height is that is how it should be consistently.  Am I correct?


----------



## Hdhogger (Jan 25, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> Cool. I'm going to leave it wide open and see how it's doing. It is steady at about 4-7 and peaks at 10. My take from the manual regarding the flame height is that is how it should be consistently. Am I correct?


 
You got it, sounds like it's running pretty good.


----------



## saladdin (Jan 25, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> Right what do I know.
> 
> Eric


 
I have a cab50 also. And curious what exactly the rotary switch controls. Do you happen to know what the difference is in say, having it on 5 vs 4?

Not questioning what is the correct setting but just curious.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 25, 2013)

saladdin said:


> I have a cab50 also. And curious what exactly the rotary switch controls. Do you happen to know what the difference is in say, having it on 5 vs 4?
> 
> Not questioning what is the correct setting but just curious.


Supposedly from what this lady Cindy said is it should be a 2 which if I have it correct drops fuel 2 times ever 10 seconds for a minute. 4 which is what it says in our manuals would be feeding it more supposedly. She was going to email me the new manual but I haven't gotten it yet. I timed mine and on 4 seems to be dropping about what she said for 2 so I
I have no idea. We WILL be having a talk with them when I get off work!


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 25, 2013)

Hdhogger said:


> You got it, sounds like it's running pretty good.


Gosh I hope so..  Just want more heat out of it too and to run they way it's supposed to be.  I will post the new manual IF I ever get it....


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 25, 2013)

Hdhogger said:


> You got it, sounds like it's running pretty good.


And you know they say with the company that the 4-8 is only for peaking.  They are sooo messed up.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 25, 2013)

Hdhogger said:


> You got it, sounds like it's running pretty good.


Now if the flame is too low, what is your reccommendation?  Adjust feed open a little or close the damper?  Seems like my flame is staying low like 3-4 consistent then peaking 4-7 and sometimes up to 10 or so.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 25, 2013)

saladdin said:


> I have a cab50 also. And curious what exactly the rotary switch controls. Do you happen to know what the difference is in say, having it on 5 vs 4?
> 
> Not questioning what is the correct setting but just curious.


 

p/n srv7058-188
I have no information on #4 or #5 so I would say it is not used at this time.

#2 is factory for the CAB50 and PS50
#3 adds +10%
#6 is factory for the PS35
#7 is +10%

Basically the +10% is used for very dense fuel. The is just an adjustment to the auger and not the blowers.

Eric


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 25, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> Eric. Help me please. Waiting for EcoChoice to answer my call. When I plug in my stove it blinks 4 times. Does this mean it is on a setting of 4? Now my stove is kitty corner in the wall so I'm seeing this looking down. I called EcoChoice earlier and they said the setting for the CAB50 should be a 2 and says this means it is dropping fuel 2 times every 10 seconds for 1 min. Now I've counted 1 drop every 6 seconds. It's possible it is doing a double drop. If this is the case then I'm at the right setting suppsedly. The lady I spoke with said the manual she is looking at was printed in October 2012 and My book was printed December 2011 and I bought the stove in October of 2012 and it was ordered. She said she would email it to me and I still have not received it. I'm very confused. All this is because I'm trying to adjust my flame height. It is peaking 4 inches above what it's supposed to be and my feed is closed as far as I can. Any insight?


 

What is the part number on your box?  The new computer is SRV7058-188 and should be set at #2

Eric


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 25, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> What is the part number on your box? The new computer is SRV7058-188 and should be set at #2
> 
> Eric


Well this might make some sense then.  Mine shows HHT 7058-172 and date shows 11/08.  My factory setting is #4.  Should I adjust it based on the new manual?


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok all. Here is the new manual for the EcoChoice CAB50 and PS50. page 44

http://web.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/hht_015194.pdf?auth=co&loc=en_US&id=869340&part=2


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 25, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> Well this might make some sense then. Mine shows HHT 7058-172 and date shows 11/08. My factory setting is #4. Should I adjust it based on the new manual?


 

That box comes out of the factory at #4 and #5 is the +10%.

Eric


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 25, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> That box comes out of the factory at #4 and #5 is the +10%.
> 
> Eric


Yes and the people at heatilator are saying I need to change it to 2.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 25, 2013)

If they are telling you that go ahead.

Eric


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 25, 2013)

ok.  Doing it now.  Did you see the link?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 25, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> ok. Doing it now. Did you see the link?


 
*Email currently unavailable*

Please contact Comcast Support by calling 1-800-Comcast or chat live with a Comcast care representative.
Please reference error code: 400.




What I get when I click on it


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 25, 2013)

GRRRR  ...  Ok..  Well I spoke with the stove store and they were a big help.  Also QDFinfo@hearthnhome.com is the best way to speak to quadrafire and for EcoChoice.  They responded very quickly.  Faster than the hold time and speaking with the people on the phone.  Now I gave my part number in the email.  Mine is supposed to be set on 4.  Mine is the original control board.  The new one that was mentioned here and in my email from QDF is the 7058-188 has been out only for a few months and THAT one is supposed to be a 2 per their email. And regarding the link.  Apparently it will not let me attach.  And copy and paste obviously did not work.  I'll work on it.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 25, 2013)

That is what I was thinking but you schooled me.

Eric


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow!  LOL.  Well we are burning and back to normal with a normal flame of 4-7 steady with some higher peaks.  I am not going to touch anything again except the feed gate...  if I need to.  LOL.  You all have been awesome as usual!  Closed the damper because it wasn't putting out the heat.  My house temp was dropping.  Now we are increasing in temp.


----------



## saladdin (Jan 26, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> Well this might make some sense then. Mine shows HHT 7058-172 and date shows 11/08. My factory setting is #4. Should I adjust it based on the new manual?


 
Ditto.

7058-172


----------



## saladdin (Jan 26, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> Wow! LOL. Well we are burning and back to normal with a normal flame of 4-7 steady with some higher peaks. I am not going to touch anything again except the feed gate... if I need to. LOL. You all have been awesome as usual! Closed the damper because it wasn't putting out the heat. My house temp was dropping. Now we are increasing in temp.


 
So you have 7058-172and set the controller to 2? Correct?
I'm under the "old" manual also.


----------



## saladdin (Jan 26, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> p/n srv7058-188
> I have no information on #4 or #5 so I would say it is not used at this time.
> 
> #2 is factory for the CAB50 and PS50
> ...


 
Would you happen to  know the difference between SRV7058-188 and SRV7058-172?


----------



## saladdin (Jan 26, 2013)

nikeseer said:


> ok. Doing it now. Did you see the link?


 
Link is bad. Any other changes you see between the 2 manuals?


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 26, 2013)

saladdin said:


> Would you happen to know the difference between SRV7058-188 and SRV7058-172?


 HI.  Sorry about the link.  I've tried several ways of posting it and I get an error message constantly.  But don't believe the number 2.  The person I spoke with did not ask me which control board I have.  Just went by when my stove was made.  I emailed Quadrafire and they confirmed that ours  being the  7058-172 is the original control board and it is supposed to be at 4.  Do not change it if you have the original.  The new ones are set to 2.  The new control boards have only been out for a few months per the email I received from Quadrafire.  My apologies to all for the confusion that was caused by one company rep.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 26, 2013)

If you do switch to number 2 with the original control board the stove will not feed and igniter will not start.  I found this out before I received the email.  Trial and error.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 26, 2013)

haha! my flame is fine and my house is warm for most of two seasons.
i don't even want to know how many times it's blinking.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 26, 2013)

saladdin said:


> Link is bad. Any other changes you see between the 2 manuals?


Nothing but the factory control board settings.  That of which we have already determined that they gave us the manual based on the control board installed on our stoves.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 26, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> haha! my flame is fine and my house is warm for most of two seasons.
> i don't even want to know how many times it's blinking.


How big is your house again?  lol.  Mine is 68-71 for the most part while being in the teens outside and she is running on high 24/7.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 26, 2013)

925 sq. feet.
back bedroom 68 to 74 during the day. we let it cool at night by turning down/off whichever fans we need to. 
74 would be on a day where i know it's going to be really cold at night.
we like it to cool to around 63 or 64 overnight. bottoming out at that temp.

stove room from 80 to 85 depending on how cold it's going to be.
(cooler during shoulder season)
the real cold nights i try to keep it as warm as i can stand to.
it's easier to cool down than to try and play catch up when its well below zero outside.

the two front rooms off the stove room are my den/ lair (where i spend most of my waking hours.) and the other room is where my wife has her computer.
so they are nice and toasty. but not as hot as the stove room.
the kitchen and dining room are between these 3 rooms and the back bedroom.

ha! it just dawned on me that i've never measured the temp in my den.
doing that now...
just brought a thermometer in from outside. this could take a while


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 27, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> 925 sq. feet.
> back bedroom 68 to 74 during the day. we let it cool at night by turning down/off whichever fans we need to.
> 74 would be on a day where i know it's going to be really cold at night.
> we like it to cool to around 63 or 64 overnight. bottoming out at that temp.
> ...


1500 sq ft cape.  I have to find my happy spot.  With the current temps in the single digits and teens the stove room doesn't get above 72 and the upstairs about the same and the downstairs 68-67.  65-64 at the farthest part of the house.  I have to play with the air damper and feed right and find the one that works the best to produce the best heat.  On high with the damper all the way open and feed gate lowest it can go didn't give off enough heat as when it is almost closed with the same feed gate setting.  Noticed when I closed the damper the stove got hotter.  Can hear that tell tale sign of ticking when it gets hot.  So I have to play with the feed gate opening it up a little and adjusting the damper and hoping I get a cleaner burnpot tellim me it's runnig better.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 27, 2013)

i've never touched the damper. it came all the way open and i leave it there.
i actually don't worry (too much) if the flame is taller than recommended. as long as it's active and not lazy.
don't be afraid to open the gate up some when it's cold. but you'll need good air flow.
the feed gate opening needed will also depend on the size of pellet you are burning as well. longer pellts leave more void space in the auger channel. short ones fill it up more densley and deliver more pellet mass each drop. 

what dex or someone said about an open damper giving a lower and more active flame is correct.
you should definitely see the blast furnace like curling vortices down in the burn pot.
keep that air blasting through there is my suggestion.

i actually had to open the gate all the way when i switched to softies.
not sure why exactly. but they don't have as high a flame as the mwp blend. at least not in my stove.

your stove room should easily get above that figure of 72 though.
get more air and burn more pellets is my guess.
it's the fuel that makes the heat. : )


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 27, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> i've never touched the damper. it came all the way open and i leave it there.
> i actually don't worry (too much) if the flame is taller than recommended. as long as it's active and not lazy.
> don't be afraid to open the gate up some when it's cold. but you'll need good air flow.
> the feed gate opening needed will also depend on the size of pellet you are burning as well. longer pellts leave more void space in the auger channel. short ones fill it up more densley and deliver more pellet mass each drop.
> ...


Going to do that tomorrow.  My hubby added a bag and now I can't get to the feed gate.  LOL.  I'm only burning MWP blend.  So I will just open the feed and open the damper some more till I see it get lazy if it does and if it does I'll back it off to the previous that didn't have it lazy.  So far I have not had a lazy flame at all.  Just a tall one..A cleaner pot should give me a hotter flame yes?


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 27, 2013)

the way the burn pots work in these and in the quad like dex has, is the air blows out the fly ash.
and you want that to happen.
plus you want the air blowing trough to make the burn hotter.
it's not the same as a wood stove where you have a large mass of wood and shutting the damper down maximizes the burn time and allows more heat to be released over time.
you want to get the heat out of the pellets right now.
this is why stove efficiency ratings are figured with the stove running on high.

i really can't imagine opening the damper making your flame lazy.
i'd stick with it all the way open and make adjustments with the feed gate.

but even though we have similar stoves and i have burned almost exclusively the mwp blend, our burns will no doubt be different.
i find the blend to be made up of short pellets. but that could vary.

what it boils down to for me, is if you are not getting the heat you want, increase the feed rate. the fuel makes the heat.
if the air is blasting through and the flame gets high from time too time, i don't worry so much.

oh. if you have some plastic storage bins and or buckets, just scoop out the pellets till you can access the feed slide.
there might be a good reason they buried it so deep in the hopper. but i'm not sure why.

and don't refill it too soon. wait and evaluate and adjust.
the auger will be full with the amount of the pre adjustment setting.

you'll get it. it really just takes doing it for a while.
i trimmed the feed rate down a lot and was proud of what a short and active flame i got with the softies. (which for me don't produce as high a flame as the blend)
then it went to 15 below and i wasn't getting the heat i needed.
i slowly opened and opened it again till it was all the way open.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 27, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> the way the burn pots work in these and in the quad like dex has, is the air blows out the fly ash.
> and you want that to happen.
> plus you want the air blowing trough to make the burn hotter.
> it's not the same as a wood stove where you have a large mass of wood and shutting the damper down maximizes the burn time and allows more heat to be released over time.
> ...


My MWP blend are short and some very short. I'm planning on shutter her down for a few minutes to empty the burnpot. So the more open damper works more efficiently at least for the time being till I can give it more fuel.  Are you running on high medium or low?


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 27, 2013)

tonight i have it on medium. gate is still all the way open.
i mixed in some of the blend today to use up the open bags i had. that gave me a bit higher flame than i wanted. but i just waited it out and it's mostly softies in there now. so the flame is at a good height.
but even when the flame was higher, i still had good air flow in the pot since the damper was open.

i added a few things to my last post.
i'm not the most experienced user here. but i may be among the more experienced heatilator users. lol

but don't take my word as gospel either.
just do what you have to do the get the amount of heat you need.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 27, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> tonight i have it on medium. gate is still all the way open.
> i mixed in some of the blend today to use up the open bags i had. that gave me a bit higher flame than i wanted. but i just waited it out and it's mostly softies in there now. so the flame is at a good height.
> but even when the flame was higher, i still had good air flow in the pot since the damper was open.
> 
> ...


I understand and I'm working on finding the right combination.  And is your firepot pretty clear?  Hardly any ash or buildup?


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 27, 2013)

i like to at least have the top holes of the movable plate uncovered.
and air blowing clearly through at least the next set of holes down. the middle row.

i just looked and the coals are even with the middle row of holes. that's how i prefer it.
but running on high w/ the gate full open, the coals with eventually get up to just below the top row.
but with the middle holes still clearly visible as the air comes strongly through them and the coals.

i only have the gate fully open on high if i'm burning the softies.
though i will run the gate open a good amount with the blend when it's cold.
as i had to when the blend was all i had.

the blend makes a lot of fly ash. not much in weight. but it will make the sides of the pot and under the thermocouple covered in a good layer.
but it doesn't block the side holes since the damper is open and the air is blasting through.

i will sometimes open the lid and let the flame die down and stir the coals *really* well. maybe once a night if i'm running full bore.
i wear gloves and use a very long shafted screwdriver to keep my hands away from the heat.

this clears ash that may build up under the coals when the pot is running kind of full.
and it keeps me from having to fully interrupt the burn to pull the cleaning rod.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 27, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> i like to at least have the top holes of the movable plate uncovered.
> and air blowing clearly through at least the next set of holes down. the middle row.
> 
> i just looked and the coals are even with the middle row of holes. that's how i prefer it.
> ...


Thank you sooo much. That all sounds good to me. I have opened my feed gate this morning as much as I could trying to get under the amount of pellets still in there. Damper open wide. Top row of holes clear of coals! I'm looking forward to see how we'll this works out with temps still to be in the teens some nights still this season!


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 27, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> i like to at least have the top holes of the movable plate uncovered.
> and air blowing clearly through at least the next set of holes down. the middle row.
> 
> i just looked and the coals are even with the middle row of holes. that's how i prefer it.
> ...


What's your flame pattern height on medium? Just wondering.


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 27, 2013)

i've ended up adjusting the setting on high. that way i know i can go there and have it be a good result.
it kind of is a moot point when i'm burning the softies. because i ended up having the gate all the way open.
the flame is active and the pot isn't overfilled.
with the blend, even when it was really cold, i needed the gate closed at least some still.
the blend is good to a certain point. but having a hotter pellet to switch to at outside temps much below zero is a good thing. sounds like you may not have those conditions too often though.

but i still adjusted it on high with the same criteria. and as long as the action of the flame was good and the pot wasn't overfilled, the height kind of works itself out.

that being said, with the blend, i was getting a similar pattern to what you and another person had posted. on medium, 4 to 8+ inches with it sometimes rising up higher briefly.


lower w/ the softies even with the gate all the way open. they just burn differently.
when it gets warmer, i'll reduce the feed rate just to save pellets. and this is all with the stove running 24/7
lol i forget exactly what i do when it's much warmer and i'm running it on the t stat.

but essentially it's the action of the flame more than a super closely measured height i use.
not so high as to be lazy and not too low as to not keep me warm.
i want to see that air blasting through on medium or high. and a nice perky little flame on low.


----------



## nikeseer (Jan 27, 2013)

St_Earl said:


> i've ended up adjusting the setting on high. that way i know i can go there and have it be a good result.
> it kind of is a moot point when i'm burning the softies. because i ended up having the gate all the way open.
> the flame is active and the pot isn't overfilled.
> with the blend, even when it was really cold, i needed the gate closed at least some still.
> ...


That makes perfect sense to me now realizing I was backwards thinking of pellet and wood stoves.  I will make sure about the flame and especially the air coming through.  We have purked up in temp and I may switch to medium for a few hours.  My gate is not full open but 3/4 and getting a good burn on high and still top row air holes visible and nice swirling with the gate open almost fully.  Just a little corner not.  We don't get sub zero or single digits often down here.  It will be nice to gate it set right at high and be able to put it down to medium if it's in the teens out.  We shall see. Thank you for all the cab50 info.  It has been tremendous!


----------



## lodtrack (Oct 26, 2013)

kinsmanstoves said:


> That box comes out of the factory at #4 and #5 is the +10%.
> 
> Eric


 Since I aquired the stove last year, I always found the flame and firebox temp on the low side.This is regardless of what I did with the fuel damper inside the pellet storage. Sawdust accumulation at the bottom of the auger tube also negatively impacts performance. I thought about controlling the auger motor with a small PLC to get better control over the feed rate as it appeared only a few more pellets per cycle would make the difference. Then I chanced upon your comment here about the + 10% setting. I tried it and it made a huge difference, giving me another 75 degrees of fire box temperature and a consistant flame.  Thanks


----------



## saladdin (Oct 26, 2013)

lodtrack said:


> Since I aquired the stove last year, I always found the flame and firebox temp on the low side.This is regardless of what I did with the fuel damper inside the pellet storage. Sawdust accumulation at the bottom of the auger tube also negatively impacts performance. I thought about controlling the auger motor with a small PLC to get better control over the feed rate as it appeared only a few more pellets per cycle would make the difference. Then I chanced upon your comment here about the + 10% setting. I tried it and it made a huge difference, giving me another 75 degrees of fire box temperature and a consistant flame.  Thanks



Curious as to what the part number of your box.  Newer models have a different part# then the originals. Trying to figure out what changes they made in the boxes.


----------



## lodtrack (Oct 26, 2013)

saladdin said:


> Curious as to what the part number of your box.  Newer models have a different part# then the originals. Trying to figure out what changes they made in the boxes.


 I could not find a part number on the box to determine if it was 7058-188 or 172. It is the original on this 2 year old stove.  The board number on the PCB is B3507127 if that helps.


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 14, 2014)

kinsmanstoves said:


> p/n srv7058-188
> I have no information on #4 or #5 so I would say it is not used at this time.
> 
> #2 is factory for the CAB50 and PS50
> ...


Eric, is that +10%  just air (more RPM at comb motor) or is it an increase in air and fuel?


----------



## lodtrack (Nov 16, 2014)

I set my Cab 50 old board to one setting higher...5...(1 year ago) It is supposed to add 10 % but it seems like a lot more. The firebox runs about 40 degrees hotter and outputs much more heat. Of course there is a corresponding fuel increase but with cold Canadian winters and a 1200 foot garage to heat the stove is performing much better. For some reason is seems to be less subject to feed tube blockages due to sawdust as well. I would caution however that if the mechanical condition of the feed screw and throat is better than mine you are close to overfiring the unit.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Nov 17, 2014)

smwilliamson said:


> Eric, is that +10%  just air (more RPM at comb motor) or is it an increase in air and fuel?




Just feed rates from what I can tell


----------

